#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-02-27
<loar> Hola, sabes cómo puedo borrar un archivo con nombre "-f" ?
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-03-01
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> que tal?
<ubuntero> alguien que euda ayudarme
